# "A Bridge Too Far"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
*
*Sponsored by:* _*Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*_

The last couple have days have seen some ballistic fishing and a pronounced up trend in the action. Working mud/grass and sand/grass has proved lethal for Trout to 23" and Redfish beyond the slot.

HOWEVER, winds picked up today and turbidity and the snap of bait camp flags set an intimidating tone first thing. Slower today, reported Capt. Chris Cady, as he turned over every piece of structure to half limits of Redfish and a couple of Trout.

The Marine Forecast for tomorrow reads like a dog eared comic book:

*Monday
*Southeast wind 15 to 20 knots. Bays choppy. Isolated showers.

So we will dig in our heels and start playing offense and defense at the same time as we welcome guests from all over the State. Two days of mild winds was nice but three days is just "a bridge too far". With few Trout on shell, we've got very few fish running to grass in big winds. Shoreline fish are slow leaving this year and that means you have to get in the water.

Wade fishing is still vastly outperforming boat fishing for Trout at this time. That's something new for us with boat fishing typically strong. So we'll get in the water when we can.

*Lodge News*

We love hearing from our guests and I've got to say we've got a bunch of great folks fishing with us. Here's what a guest with a corporate group had to say:

_Kris, _

_I want to thank you guys again for the great hospitality and even better fishing yesterday. It had been a slow year with the catching, so it was a nice change to get on the fish again. To make it even better we got a chance to wade and I caught my personal best wade red at 32-3/4. Our guide was helpful and was like fishing with one of my friends._

_We were fishing with the lumber group yesterday and I was wondering if you could email some pictures from our wade? We were the guys in the long sleeve light blue shirt, yellow shirt and dark shirt. I saw a couple of the pictures on 2cool which I saved, but I am looking for the pictures of our stringers full of trout and reds and also the picture of me holding the big red that I caught. He took a couple while I was wading then at the boat before I released him. I will forward whatever pictures you send to the rest of the group._

_Thanks again for a great time and I look forward to our next visit to your lodge!!!_

_Rob W._

*Check dates and inquire at **http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com/Calendar*

Like us on *Facebook* or check our *photos on **Flickr* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Pinterest: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Looking for a wind break, if you find one give us a shout!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

and a few more.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*A Few Early Showers, Wind Pop*

As advertised, showers pre-dawn and bristling flags at the bait camp popping with the sound of near 20 knot winds. We're thrashing the water pretty hard today, no early reports coming in.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*GoPro HERO 3 Play Day, Big Reds, Mercury & Haynie Spotlight*

The boys and I got to cut up a little with our new GoPro HERO3's yesterday. That was a nice spark as we deal with the big push through never exhausting winds and turbidity.

So check out Capt. Chris Cady and Deck Boss Kolten Braun aka K-Dog as we take you through a day on the water with us. We are fishing some youngsters with their dad on a wade fishing trip. This is my first video edit in awhile so I'm a little rusty but I think you'll like it.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Rain, Must Be The Seventh Sign!*

As if we haven't had our hands full with the whims of Mother Nature's fury so far this season, now rain is becoming a theme through the weekend and there is no backdown on the wind gauge.

We'll be "strapping up" tight and ready to dig in. Tonight we are welcoming some oilfield guests for some badly needed R & R. Let's sit down and tell some stories!

One of the best story tellers I know and a long time Seadrifter, my neighbor Butch Mullins is in the picture with me below. He's a fanatic kayaker and he loves to paddle around and knows how to stick a fish for sure. Gosh, the stories he can tell are something else. Stories like back when Mission Bay was 8-10' deep with water as crystal clear like in the Keys. Back in the day it was full of Tarpon and Sharks. Glad I didn't see it. It's nothing but a 1.5'-2' mud hole now days.

Sometimes that's how things change, not always for the better.

Double K....Out.


----------

